# update FreeBSD with packages



## douglasfim (Mar 2, 2010)

I am of Brazil, my English is very bad, I'm using the google translator.

I'm new here in the forum

wanted to know how to update the system using only the packages, without any compilation, I am using the following command

`# portupgrade -PPRDvauf`

I tried in various ways, but do not know if this time I'm doing the right

what is the best way to do this?

thanks!


----------



## fbsd1 (Mar 2, 2010)

I am not sure you are clear on saying update the packages.
If what you want to do is add selected packages to your system?
The command format is 
`pkg_add -r xxxxxx`
Where xxxxxx is the package name
The package will be fetch the package over the Internet and install the binaries.
Warning. Not 100% of all the ports have packages built for them. Some ports have license limitations on disturbing binaries and some packages have configuration options you may not like or need so by compiling the port you can customize it the way you want.

If you all ready have used the pkg_add command to populate your system with packages and then did a source update from release 7.2 to release 8.0 then you do need to update your packages as well.  If you have installed release 8.0 from the disc1.iso then pkg_add your packages there is no need to run portupgrade.


----------



## fender0107401 (Mar 2, 2010)

This guy want update packages through the package system.

I don't know how to do this, I always install and maintain software with ports.

According portmaster's manpage:



> Update a system using only packages that are available locally:
> portmaster -PP --local-packagedir=<path> -a



Seems, the "portmaster -PP" can accomplish this goal, but I never tried it before.

portupgrade should also have similar options to do the job.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 2, 2010)

Both ports-mgmt/portmaster and ports-mgmt/portupgrade have the *-P* (package, otherwise port) and *-PP* (package only) options - though note: you must install a ports tree and keep it updated.

The sysutils/bsdadminscripts port/package contains a package management tool that does not need the ports tree installed (it uses an online index) and is geared towards package-only systems.


----------



## douglasfim (Mar 2, 2010)

I installed FreeBSD 8.0 with the DVD, I wanted to update the gnome 2.6 to 2.8, is in packages, if you are building will be very slow

yes, portupgrade does it "-PP", but if the ports have firefox3.5.8, portupgrade will want to upgrade to firefox3.5.8, the problem is that packet is not as current as the ports, alas it is not possible upgrade

`# Portupgrade-PPRva` (it ends up giving a lot of error message)
`# Portupgrade-PPRVfa` (this may end up installing earlier versions of the software installed if you installed the ports)

I am creating a script that does it continue in my development to find any program that does it


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 2, 2010)

I gave a third option -> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3698


----------



## douglasfim (Sep 14, 2011)

solved, thanks


----------

